# Do Ceramic Heat Emmiters glow??



## pga7602 (Oct 7, 2012)

Can someone tell me if Ceramic Heat Emitters are suppose to glow. I've never used these before and thought I would try it. I bought two Exo-Terra 100w Ceramic Heat Emitters and have installed them in exactly the same type of fixture. Tonight, I noticed that one glows a dim red/orange at the bottom of the bulb and the other one does not. They seem to be emitting same amount of heat. 

So which one is faulty? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tom (Oct 7, 2012)

No. They do not glow at all. Something is not right somewhere, unless they are making some sort of new style that I have not seen yet. Can you post a pic?


----------



## pga7602 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry, I can't get the camera to read the red color.. One is def glowing and the other is just black. I guess I'll go return the glowing one.


the mystery continues... Now they are both not glowing and both are still emitting heat. Is there a thermastat in these things that kicks in turbo mode when it gets too cold? Let me know.


----------



## kanalomele (Oct 7, 2012)

Definitely return the glowing one. These are not supposed to glow only emit heat.


----------



## pga7602 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok, mystery solved.. the one that had glowed killed itself. It no longer gives out heat... MADE IN CHINA... SCARY....


----------



## Neal (Oct 8, 2012)

According to their website, their ceramic heat emitters do now emit any light.


----------



## Rover15 (Oct 8, 2012)

WHat is the differnce in the heat emitters and a reg heat bulb? I've wondered this for a while now as I read post suggesting that people shoud switch however I don't know the difference what are the pros and cons? Think you can help or would I be better looking/starting a new thread?


----------



## kanalomele (Oct 8, 2012)

Both give off heat. The ceramic heat emitters are useful for a night time situation when you do not want light. Perhaps the animal will not rest as well with an illuminator in their enclosure. Or if the enclosure is in a bedroom where it needs to be dark at night.


----------

